# Camping weekend - East Yorkshire 23rd July - 26th July



## Soltydog (19 May 2009)

Camping weekend near Hornsea, East Yorkshire.
We have a small padock available for a camping weekend. There's a public toilet adjacent, which is open 7am - 7pm IIRC & I could possibly negiotiate the use of the loo at the church too, approx 100m away if required 

On the Thursday evening there is a service at a local church, dedicated to cyclists if anyone is interested & then there's some cycling events on in nearby Beverley at the weekend ;
National Circuit Race Championships on Friday, July 24,
Big G – Grimpeurs des Wolds Cyclosportive on Saturday 25th
East Riding Classic Premier Calendar Road Race on Sunday 26th

For those not wanting to go to Beverley, there's plenty of nice quiet roads & the Trans pennine trail to cycle 

Anyone interested please add your name to the thread 

PS anyone wishing to stay longer than the weekend id free to do so, as the paddock will be free for a while


----------



## spandex (19 May 2009)

Sounds good But it all depends on work and what Helen is doing?


----------



## HelenD123 (19 May 2009)

I'm definitely going to the racing in Beverley on the Friday night. If it then turns into a party in the paddock I'd probably be up for it.


----------



## HelenD123 (19 May 2009)

spandex said:


> Sounds good But it all depends on work and what Helen is doing?



Oops, cross posted!


----------



## RedBike (19 May 2009)

Put me down for that. 

Now all i've got to do is to work out how to get there via the trans Pennine trail.


----------



## Soltydog (19 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> Put me down for that.
> 
> Now all i've got to do is to work out how to get there via the trans Pennine trail.



The paddock is about 3 miles off the TPT. Turn off the trail at Hatfield & head East until you get to the cliff top


----------



## spandex (19 May 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Oops, cross posted!




Grate minds and all that


----------



## zacklaws (19 May 2009)

Its my flexi week at work, so I could find that I am working at some point if I have to cover for leave etc. If not I'm up for it.

Well I would have been but I have my son staying with me now


----------



## Arch (20 May 2009)

Yeah, I'd be up for that, haven't camped for ages.


----------



## Headgardener (20 May 2009)

I would liked to come to that but unforunatly I will be on Boy's Brigade company camp that week. I plan to cycle to that though via Bournmouth seafront which should be fun.


----------



## colly (20 May 2009)

I will be away that weekend otherwise I would come along.
As it is I will be visiting relatives dahn sarf.

Mind you I no longer have a tent, sleeping bag, or in fact any camping gear so perhaps it is just as well I can't make it.


----------



## Shaun (20 May 2009)

Pencil me in. 

(Oh, and I'm hopefully sorting the CC meet-up this week. Time permitting.)


----------



## Piemaster (23 Jun 2009)

Possibly, having just bought a tent and asking for advice here. 
Will have to see how the first 'Great Expedition to a Nearby Campsite' goes.


----------



## Arch (23 Jun 2009)

Well, I'm up for this. 

Can anyone tell me how far it is from York to the campsite? I mean, I could get the train over, or...


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Jun 2009)

Soltydog said:


> It doesn't look like there is going to be a national CC camping weekend, so anyone fancy this?
> 
> Camping weekend near Hornsea, East Yorkshire.
> We have a small padock available for a camping weekend. There's a public toilet adjacent, which is open 7am - 7pm IIRC & I could possibly negiotiate the use of the loo at the church too, approx 100m away if required
> ...





Thanks very much for crapping on our event Can I remind you of http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/announcement.php?f=14&a=49

Or is it simply because it's not in Yorkshire?


----------



## Piemaster (23 Jun 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Thanks very much for crapping on our event Can I remind you of http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/announcement.php?f=14&a=49
> 
> Or is it simply because it's not in Yorkshire?



Whats the problem?

Suggest you go look at a calendar. They are two weeks apart.
No reason you can't go to both.


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Jun 2009)

_It doesn't look like there is going to be a national CC camping weekend, so anyone fancy this?_

And in reality people aren't going to go to both, are they?


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2009)

Please also see Admin's post above, which shows that at the time Soltydog thought of this get-together, the meet-up at Derby had not been general knowledge. 

I think as they are two different week-ends, in different counties, and of different types of event, people might like to attend both, or only able to attend one of them.


----------



## velocidad (23 Jun 2009)

ya not really upset about this are ya 'dodger??
this was posted before we had any thing concrete on a big CC meet up.
and this was, in reality, only ever going to be of interest to people from round here, or would have been coming anyway for the cycling events that are due to take place that weekend. i really don't think it was meant to take the place of the big annual CC meet up, nor do i think it will have any impact on it.

cheers,
velocidad.


----------



## Shaun (23 Jun 2009)

Roger,

Solty wrote that before I'd even decided on a CC get together.

In actual fact, Solty's first mention of having a camping do over at his place was last year when we did the Hull to Hornsea ride (and got a bloody good soaking!), before we'd even thought about a CC get together. His PM outlining the offer of his land was sent to me on 12th Dec 2008.

I tell you what, I'll edit out the "... _not having a national CC camping weekend ..._" bit just in case there are any other misunderstandings. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jun 2009)

Cheers for the defence guys 

I didn't mean to crap on anyone's event & to confirm what has already been posted this weekend was first muted on a 'rather damp' ride last year 

I would have gone to both events had I not been working the weekend of the official CC get together & I'm sure there will be more attending the official meet as it is more central 

I only picked this weekend as it ties in with the cycling activities in nearby Beverley, otherwise I would have planned it later in the year so not to clash with anything else


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> Can anyone tell me how far it is from York to the campsite? I mean, I could get the train over, or...



It will probably be just over 50 miles from York to mine, dependant on your choice of route, or approx 16 miles from Hull station


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Jun 2009)

Soltydog said:


> It will probably be just over 50 miles from York to mine, dependant on your choice of route, or approx 16 miles from Hull station



Arch - you're welcome to break the journey at my place. I can lay on tea and cakes.


----------



## Arch (24 Jun 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Arch - you're welcome to break the journey at my place. I can lay on tea and cakes.



oh, that's sounding like a plan... I suppose I better get the dates/days and stuff right in my head and compose a plan. 50 miles should be do-able, even with camping kit (assuming my FCR will take the weight - still I won't need many clothes or other stuff)

What's the deal on catering? I have a stove, but if I could get away without bringing it that would be good. I can cope with bread and stuff for most meals, but the werewithal to make a cuppa would be good....


----------



## Arch (24 Jun 2009)

So, the Beverley racing is Friday evening, so I could come across on the Friday. Or play hookey and come over on the Thursday...

And the grimpeur rides are Saturday.

I could either come home on the Sunday, or maybe the Monday.

Do we have a definite list of who's coming and when? I mean, I don't want to end up in a tent on my own in a field on the Thursday night....


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> oh, that's sounding like a plan... I suppose I better get the dates/days and stuff right in my head and compose a plan. 50 miles should be do-able, even with camping kit (assuming my FCR will take the weight - still I won't need many clothes or other stuff)
> 
> What's the deal on catering? I have a stove, but if I could get away without bringing it that would be good. I can cope with bread and stuff for most meals, but the werewithal to make a cuppa would be good....



We've got a stove so you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> So, the Beverley racing is Friday evening, so I could come across on the Friday. Or play hookey and come over on the Thursday...
> 
> And the grimpeur rides are Saturday.
> 
> ...



You've got me thinking... I'm not sure I'd want to do the 100k then have to cycle to Soltydog's as well. Maybe the 60k would be a good idea.


----------



## Arch (24 Jun 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> You've got me thinking... I'm not sure I'd want to do the 100k then have to cycle to Soltydog's as well. Maybe the 60k would be a good idea.



I might be up for that - we all have to enter independently, I take it... I better look up the cost...


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2009)

Okay, I've checked the family calendar and the only thing I can manage is popping up to Solty's on Sunday morning to say hello.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Jun 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> You've got me thinking... I'm not sure I'd want to do the 100k then have to cycle to Soltydog's as well. Maybe the 60k would be a good idea.



I could possibly transport myself & 3 others inc bikes to & from Beverley on the Saturday  
Not sure if anyone else will be here with motorised transport to assist


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Jun 2009)

Soltydog said:


> I could possibly transport myself & 3 others inc bikes to & from Beverley on the Saturday
> Not sure if anyone else will be here with motorised transport to assist



That's an idea... I was just thinking it would be nice to have a pedal-powered weekend though. I guess we can work out the logistics nearer the time.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Jun 2009)

At present there seems to be about 7 or 8 interested in part or all weekend. The Friday night is probably going to consist of a ride to Beverley to watch the cycling.
The Saturday will be the Sportive ride for those taking part
What are people's preferences for Sunday, bearing in mind that some may have to cycle a considerable distance home ? Shall I plan a short ride up to Mr Moos Ice cream parlour  ?

Can people also give an idea as to what they want to do regarding meals? is the prefernce to cook own meals on camp stove, or go out for a meal ? There is a nice pub about 3 miles west that offers a carvery for just over a fiver & very, very nice deserts 

Directions to site from Trans Pennine Trail HERE


----------



## Shaun (25 Jun 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Shall I plan a short ride up to Mr Moos Ice cream parlour  ?
> 
> ... very, very nice deserts



Okay, you've got my attention ...


----------



## Piemaster (26 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> Do we have a definite list of who's coming and when? I mean, I don't want to end up in a tent on my own in a field on the Thursday night....



Couldn't have you on your own. I'd nip up once its good and dark. Slap a bit of stage 'pancake' on, a northwave 'bones' jersey, and wander around the field rattling a bike chain whilst making 'Whurrr-whurrr' noises


----------



## Arch (26 Jun 2009)

Piemaster said:


> Couldn't have you on your own. I'd nip up once its good and dark. Slap a bit of stage 'pancake' on, a northwave 'bones' jersey, and wander around the field rattling a bike chain whilst making 'Whurrr-whurrr' noises



Hmm, thankyou...


I'm happy to eat at the pub, if it's not too pricey. The ability to make tea on site is pretty much all I need.

Ice cream sounds good! Will anyone be staying over on Sunday night? I could probably justify a Monday off to ride back...


----------



## velocidad (3 Jul 2009)

i'm confirmed on the sportive for the saturday. went for the 100km route.
i'm aloud to play out for the whole weekend  looking forward to it.
yep pub food gets my vote too. 
cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## Soltydog (3 Jul 2009)

I've received my confirmation for the 100k too


----------



## craigwend (3 Jul 2009)

I'll meet (phone Salty) you all in Beverley on the Friday night, as I'm away that day, but managed ot persuade Mrs craigwend to drop me off with a bike on the way past.

I'm doing the 100k as well.

Not sure how popping up will fit over the weekend though, it's the girls birthday that week & some fatherly activites will have to be adhered, though a trip to Mr Moos....


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2009)

I'm unfortunately not going to be able to make the ride on Saturday (I was hoping to do one of the shorter ones), however I wouldn't mind popping up on the Sunday to say hello if anyone's around.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (4 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> I'm unfortunately not going to be able to make the ride on Saturday (I was hoping to do one of the shorter ones), however I wouldn't mind popping up on the Sunday to say hello if anyone's around.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun




Guys, we need to get away early on Sunday so that we're not there when Admin..

Oh! Admin. Hi there!

Looking forward to this, it's my summer holiday!


Have I just buggered the weather prospects?


----------



## Piemaster (11 Jul 2009)

Looking like myself and and DS are up for Saturday night camping and Mr.Moos. (DS was in no way influenced by ice-cream at all ) Mrs.P and DD are planning to meet us at Mr.Moos as its DD birthday and she wants, requires demands a cow-pat.

Any idea of approximate time everyone will be back on Sat from the rides at Beverley?

Arch - I may be able to slope off for a bit on Thursday if you are cycling over and want a bit of company for the last bit of the journey. In a sort of puffing and panting in your (centurion) slipstream manner. Or just a hand to carry tray bakes


----------



## Arch (11 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> Looking like myself and and DS are up for Saturday night camping and Mr.Moos. (DS was in no way influenced by ice-cream at all :? Mrs.P and DD are planning to meet us at Mr.Moos as its DD birthday and she wants, requires demands a cow-pat.
> 
> Any idea of approximate time everyone will be back on Sat from the rides at Beverley?
> 
> Arch - I may be able to slope off for a bit on Thursday if you are cycling over and want a bit of company for the last bit of the journey. In a sort of puffing and panting in your (centurion) slipstream manner. Or just a hand to carry tray bakes



Ah, thanks, but I'm heading over on Friday now - Helen has suggested, and I have concurred that it's a bit daft, when she lives in Beverley, to go out to the coast on Friday and be back in for an early start on Saturday, so intend to stay at Helen's on Friday... 

Soltydog:
I'd like to ride back on the Monday, so is it ok to stop over at the field on the Sunday night? I don't mind being alone if I have to. Plans may change if the weather is dreadful. Remind me, does it ever rain much over that part of the world?

I will do my best to bring comestibles, although some people are going to be sick of my recipe by now. It'll depend on whether there's room in the panniers...


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> Soltydog:
> I'd like to ride back on the Monday, so is it ok to stop over at the field on the Sunday night? I don't mind being alone if I have to. Plans may change if the weather is dreadful. Remind me, does it ever rain much over that part of the world?



That will be fine. I'll be cutting the grass this weekend & the paddock will be free for the next few weeks if anyone fancies staying on even longer 
It hardly ever rains over here


----------



## Arch (14 Jul 2009)

Soltydog said:


> It hardly ever rains over here



Oh right. It was just that I had a vague, damp memory....


----------



## craigwend (18 Jul 2009)

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....-Beverley/article-1176134-detail/article.html


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jul 2009)

Was in the Wrygarth Inn the other night & they have entertainment booked for next Saturday as it's the 1st anniversary of the re-opening & it may get quite busy, so we could do with booking a table.
Can anyone that is planning on eating there on the Saturday night let me know in the next day or so. The carvery is £6, other meals are available around £8 IIRC & fantastic deserts  are around £4 
I'm thinking about 7.30-8pm for the table ? Thoughts on that??

Also can people let me know roughly when they plan to arrive?
I know Velocidad will be there on Friday
Helen & Arch will be arriving Saturday after the sportive.

Anyone planning on coming over Thursay evening for the cyclists service at Goxhill church?


PS the entertainment at the pub is a Trevor Ogilvie  doing songs from the swing era. Don't worry if you don't like that kind of thing, you'll hardly hear it in the restaurant


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jul 2009)

As long as there's something vegetarian or fishy put me down for eating in the pub. If we're starting the sportive at 8.30 I guess we'll be done by lunchtime. I think my plans from then on will be weather dependent...


----------



## Piemaster (18 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> vegetarian or fishy



Not the carvery then 

I'll assume there is pie available in the pub as it should be illegal for pubs not to serve it. Be it either meat, apple or both. Both is good. Myself and son both for the pub. (He's 13 so will have to be restaurant or whatever arrangement they have for kids for him and me)

Restaurant looks nice

Should be getting there mid afternoon Saturday.

BTW Where exactly is _there _- the paddock?


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> Not the carvery then
> 
> I'll assume there is pie available in the pub as it should be illegal for pubs not to serve it. Be it either meat, apple or both. Both is good. Myself and son both for the pub. (He's 13 so will have to be restaurant or whatever arrangement they have for kids for him and me)
> 
> Restaurant looks nice



They have a pasty chef so you should be fine! (I assume it should be 'pastry chef').


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> BTW Where exactly is _there _- the paddock?


I suppose it would help if I tell everyone 

It's on Cliff Lane, Mappleton (HU18 1XS gets you close) Head down towards the beach & the last paddock on the right hand side, with an old Anderson shelter & an orange horse box is the place to be 

Anyone riding there via the TPT should leave the TPT at Hatfield, head east through the village & then left & right takes you onto mappleton lane 

If anyone is driving over for part or all the weekend (Admin), you are welcome to park in the paddock rather than the public car park


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> As long as there's something vegetarian or fishy put me down for eating in the pub.



They have a vegetarian option (a mushroom parcel type food  IIRC) & last week they had a fish option the specials board, but can;t remember what it was  
You could always just have 2 puddings


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jul 2009)

Plans for the weekend (but subject to change if anyone wants to  )

Friday - Ride over to Beverley to watch cycle racing & have a few shandies. Leave mappleton around 6.30 for a steady ride over & then after the racing head back about 9 & make it back just before it's too dark.

Saturday - Leave Mappleton about 7am to do the sportive ride in Beverley. Not sure what time we'll arrive back in mappleton, but hopefully time for a short rest & then a gentle 3 mile cycle to Wrygarth for evening meal.

Sunday - Short ride on quiet country roads to Mr Moos for ice creams  Open to suggestions on start time for ride & if people want to get back for the TDF we can manage that & everyone is welcome to call at mine to watch the final stage if they like


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Sunday - Short ride on quiet country roads to Mr Moos for ice creams  Open to suggestions on start time for ride & if people want to get back for the TDF we can manage that & everyone is welcome to call at mine to watch the final stage if they like



I'm hoping to make the Sunday morning.

What time are you thinking of setting off?


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jul 2009)

Soltydog said:


> They have a vegetarian option (a mushroom parcel type food  IIRC) & last week they had a fish option the specials board, but can;t remember what it was
> *You could always just have 2 puddings*



It had crossed my mind, especially as they're home made.


----------



## Piemaster (18 Jul 2009)

I might be able to make Beverley on Friday if I can get a passout.

I actually lived in Aldbrough for a few years and went through Mappleton last week on my first ever imperial 1/2 century. Hull-Withernsea-Hornsea-Hull.
Dipped toes in the sea at Witernsea and Hornsea but skipped Mappleton as wasn't aware beach was accessible (or at least it looks like it on the google maps photo).


----------



## zacklaws (19 Jul 2009)

I have not been able to make my mind up about this weekend and do not want to commit myself, as I love camping and spend most of the year out doors under canvass when I get chance, but after todays effort on the 100k, it has left me too fatigued, I was thinking of coming through on Saturday afternoon after the ride in my car with camping stuff plus bike in back but if I feel like I do now, just wanting to go to bed, I think i'll just die in bed at home. I may be just severely dehydrated thats left me in this state to day and no mood for anything, I had lost 3lb in weight from setting off to getting home so thats not too good and my left side at the back is killing me.

But there again next week, I may be fitter, wiser and not so fatigued.

Anyway just packed for work in morning and 11 hours in bed now.


----------



## Arch (20 Jul 2009)

Count me in for the pub, and I'll eat anything. Except mushroom parcel type food  (mushrooms!)

Ooh, I'm looking forward to this. Well, most of it. There are some hills I'm trying not to think of.


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> There are some hills I'm trying not to think of.



Hills? HILLS? No one said anything about HILLS!!!

I heard Ice Cream ... and the rest was a blur after that ...


----------



## Piemaster (21 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> Hills? HILLS? No one said anything about HILLS!!!
> 
> I heard Ice Cream ... and the rest was a blur after that ...



East Yorkshire hills..?? More undulations surely - I've cycled in Norway. 

I can't think of anything I've cycled up locally higher than the Humber Bridge. Does that count?


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> Hills? HILLS? No one said anything about HILLS!!!
> 
> I heard Ice Cream ... and the rest was a blur after that ...



Don't worry, on sunday the ice creams will be bigger than the hills  


Mowed the paddock yesterday & despite the recent rain, the ground is still quite hard, so all you campers best bring some decent tent pegs


----------



## Arch (21 Jul 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Don't worry, on sunday the ice creams will be bigger than the hills



That has to be the best promise I've ever heard!


----------



## zacklaws (21 Jul 2009)

If I can make it, I'll leave the bike at home and just bring my sledge and a big funnel with a big scoop.


----------



## Arch (21 Jul 2009)

zacklaws said:


> If I can make it, I'll leave the bike at home and just bring my sledge and a big funnel with a big scoop.



 LOL!


----------



## zacklaws (21 Jul 2009)

Plans might have to change for me, just come off my bike on a quick run out, bike seems to be ok, but I'm a bit cut up down one side in a few places. Feeling its going to hurt tonight somehow. If my leg and arm don't swell up I should be OK


----------



## Shaun (22 Jul 2009)

Sorry to hear that, doesn't sound too good. 

Maybe you could put some ice cream on them?


----------



## spandex (22 Jul 2009)

With out reading the hole thread What is going happening on sunday?


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> With out reading the hole thread What is going happening on sunday?



Ride out to Mr Moos for icecream I think.


----------



## Piemaster (22 Jul 2009)

We had better be going there after all this discussion over ice-cream. I've now got to go anyway as it's Miss P birthday and she wants a cow-pat. For anyone that doesn't know a Mr.Moo cow-pat is a large plate of chocolate ice-cream, brownies, chocolate ice-cream, chocolate sauce, chocolate ice-.....you get the idea.


----------



## Shaun (22 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> ... a Mr.Moo cow-pat is a large plate of chocolate ice-cream, brownies, chocolate ice-cream, chocolate sauce, chocolate ice-.....you get the idea.



View attachment 3603


----------



## Arch (22 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> We had better be going there after all this discussion over ice-cream. I've now got to go anyway as it's Miss P birthday and she wants a cow-pat. For anyone that doesn't know a Mr.Moo cow-pat is a large plate of chocolate ice-cream, brownies, chocolate ice-cream, chocolate sauce, chocolate ice-.....you get the idea.




Ok, I've chosen!

Hope you heal up quickly zacklaws.. Cheers for emailing me the missing email.

I'm not bringing cooking stuff, no room in panniers, and we're eating out mostly aren't we? I can cope with continental stuff for breakfast on Sunday (unless the plan is to go to Mr Moo's first thing, but even I might baulk a bit at ice cream for breakfast...) and Monday, but is anyone bringing a stove? I can get up and going without tea, but...


----------



## Piemaster (22 Jul 2009)

Arch - I'll be bringing a stove (and kettle). You're welcome to use it.
I'm planning on nipping to a farm on the way on Saturday for 1/2 dozen free-range eggs for Sunday breakfast so will have a couple spare if want them. I'll even cook but your chance of getting a runny yolk is pretty slim


----------



## Soltydog (22 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> I'm planning on nipping to a farm on the way on Saturday for 1/2 dozen free-range eggs for Sunday breakfast so will have a couple spare if want them. I'll even cook but your chance of getting a runny yolk is pretty slim



There's a guy less than 100m away from the paddock who does free range eggs for about £1.50 a doz  He lost some of his flock last week to a dog running free, but I'll have a word & i'm sure he'll have some eggs put by for you, save trying to transport them by bike & scrambling them 

I'll leave a couple of drums of water inside the shelter, but if doesn't look clean enough for drinking & you have containers to fill you can call up at the house (pm me for address) & we have an outside tap at the bottom of the drive


----------



## Piemaster (22 Jul 2009)

I quite regularly get 3 dozen eggs from Grange Farm (on main Hornsea road) and can *usually* get them all home intact now. Now as it took a few attempts to get a carrying strategy right. 20 mile round trip for eggs might seem a bit excessive but any excuse to be out on the bike....


----------



## Soltydog (22 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> I quite regularly get 3 dozen eggs from Grange Farm (on main Hornsea road)



I regularly use Grange Farm too  only 8 mile round trip for me though. Doing some lovely veg at the moment too


----------



## Piemaster (22 Jul 2009)

Soltydog said:


> I regularly use Grange Farm too  only 8 mile round trip for me though. Doing some lovely veg at the moment too



The tomato and chili relish . I have been known to base meals on what will go well with it. Their pork pies spring to mind.


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> I'm not bringing cooking stuff, no room in panniers, and we're eating out mostly aren't we? I can cope with continental stuff for breakfast on Sunday (unless the plan is to go to Mr Moo's first thing, but even I might baulk a bit at ice cream for breakfast...) and Monday, but is anyone bringing a stove? I can get up and going without tea, but...



I'm bringing a stove and kettle/pots and pans as well so it looks like we're covered. Eggs for breakfast sounds good.


----------



## Arch (23 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> I quite regularly get 3 dozen eggs from Grange Farm (on main Hornsea road) and can *usually* get them all home intact now. Now as it took a few attempts to get a carrying strategy right. 20 mile round trip for eggs might seem a bit excessive but any excuse to be out on the bike....



Wimp. I get free range from a friend of a friend in Seaton Ross, and normally pick them up when I get a lift out to our fortnightly craft evening. But that's stopped for the summer, so between now and September, if I want them, I'll have a 33 mile round trip to get them!

(or I could be organized, and ask my friend to bring them into York when she's in work).

On Monday night, we had the authentic experience of carrying a tray of eggs home in a 2CV - which is what it was designed to handle. Although we didn't drive over any ploughed fields.

Eggs for breakfast does sound good - proper camping!


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jul 2009)

Just to avoid any confusion for early arrivals on Saturday, it's the 2nd paddock on the right of the road (nearest to the sea)
The 1st paddock was overgrown, but mrs Soltydog informs me that he has now cut the grass a little, so we don't want anyone getting pitched in the wrong field


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2009)

The missus isn't keen on me spending _all_ Sunday out _playing_, so I reckon if I set off at 7am and take a really steady pootle up to the paddock I should be with you for around 9am 'ish. (_I've_ _had all the recent lurgy and burst ear drum and the like, so not planning on any _blasting_ up to Mappleton just a steady, gentle, easy, ride to the seaside._) 

If you're not up by then I'll make sure I dive on all your tents and give you a good proper wake-up call !!!! 

So what time are we expecting to go for a bimble to Mr. Moo's wondeful ice cream emporium? and what time can I tell the missus I'll be back home (_I can add a bit on if it means _extra_ ice cream!!!_)?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Piemaster (24 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> The missus isn't keen on me spending _all_ Sunday out _playing_, so I reckon if I set off at 7am and take a really steady pootle up to the paddock I should be with you for around 9am 'ish. (_I've_ _had all the recent lurgy and burst ear drum and the like, so not planning on any _blasting_ up to Mappleton just a steady, gentle, easy, ride to the seaside._)
> 
> If you're not up by then I'll make sure I dive on all your tents and give you a good proper wake-up call !!!!
> 
> ...



My lad has a bit of a football induced limp so the pair of us will have to take it easyish on way to Mr.Moos. Look for the tent with the Zzzzzzz.... coming from it.
9 am? On Sunday? How do you like your eggs eggxactly? (arf, arf). Might even have the kettle on for you.

As for spending time out, it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission  Offer to buy her an ice-cream if when she meets you there as she surely can't have anything better to do than spend some 'quality' time with you. (Probably won't work but worth a try. Best mention _chocolate_ ice-cream as well.)


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2009)

Ice cream or family - hmmmm ... it's a tough one ...


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jul 2009)

If you arrive at 9, I'm sure it won't be too long after when we set off 

Going up via the back roads at a steady pace will be about an hour & about the same back, but how long it takes you to scoff an ice cream sunday ?????


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Jul 2009)

Anyone going to the racing Friday night?

I will be marshalling at the Toll Gavel/Saturday Market crossing point just before the Start/finish line. 

Say hello, I might recognise a few of you.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Anyone going to the racing Friday night?
> 
> I will be marshalling at the Toll Gavel/Saturday Market crossing point just before the Start/finish line.
> 
> Say hello, I might recognise a few of you.



I think there'll be a few of us there. We're meeting in Saturday Market so will no doubt see you at some point.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Say hello, I might recognise a few of you.



I'll be the one with the cycle chat bike, so probably easy to spot


----------



## velocidad (26 Jul 2009)

cracking weekend solty. good company, good riding, and good food, doesn't get much better than that  

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Jul 2009)

Thanks Solty! Great food, great campsite and more ice cream than we could possibly eat (although I'm sure Admin would try).


----------



## Piemaster (26 Jul 2009)

Big thanks from me as well Solty. I have a very tired (but happy) son too.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2009)

Thanks all for the company & fun this weekend 

The campsite is can be available anytime, so if anyone fancies another weekend just say the word 
Hope Piemaster junior recovers ok & us oldies didn't tire him out too much


----------



## Piemaster (26 Jul 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Thanks all for the company & fun this weekend
> 
> The campsite is can be available anytime, so if anyone fancies another weekend just say the word
> *Hope Piemaster junior recovers ok & us oldies didn't tire him out too much*



Ended up taking wheels off his bike and putting it in the car, he fell asleep on the way home . Not far short of 50 miles over the weekend so well done to him, he might have cycled home as well if the wind had been kinder but the ride back from Mr.Moos finished him off.

I however didn't fare so well on the way back and was glad he wasn't with me. Two groups of feral youths (late teens) on TPT on the way back, about 10 in each group and yelling at each other so obviously together. (Eventually) got past the first ones to have them throw crab apples at me, only one hit me (edge of saddle / @rse). 200m further on second group think its funny to weave about the path in front of me preventing me getting past once I'm in the middle of them 'sorry mate' - 'sorry mate'- 'sorry mate' . Last one got out of the way when his heel clipped my front tyre. Oops. I then found out my legs weren't quite as tired as I thought and made a rapid exit.
Wonder if they would be so big on their own? Scumbags.
Or even better, meet the guy (again on the TPT) who went off on a rant because myself & junior were stopped and in his way on the way up to Soltys on Saturday. I'd pay money to see that.

2 incidents in 2 days. Never had any bother before on the TPT, nod to cyclists; slow down and 'thank you'' to dog walkers when they get the animal under control or walkers that step aside. The A165 for the egg run is looking attractive the way I feel about it at the moment.


----------



## Piemaster (26 Jul 2009)

Mrs P has just told me she got annoyed with driver of a red Audi who was trying to force her to pass Admin and Velocidad somewhere near Skirlington market by driving up to the back of the car. She resisted until there was a decent gap in oncoming traffic.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jul 2009)

If I knew what time you was leaving Mappleton today Arch, I would have tagged along near the Beverley area and carried on with you to York and then returned to give you some company, but it never crossed my mind on Saturday or Sunday to ask.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jul 2009)

zacklaws said:


> If I knew what time you was leaving Mappleton today Arch, I would have tagged along near the Beverley area and carried on with you to York and then returned to give you some company, but it never crossed my mind on Saturday or Sunday to ask.



Arch left Mappleton around 8.30 this morning & with a slight headwind shouldn't be too far away from Beverley now  
She's fully laden today though, so I don't think it will be gold medal speeds today


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jul 2009)

Just read your reply now Paul, feeling that Arch could have a 15 to 30 minute start on me here in Beverley, which I may be able to catch up, but I have the quandry that Arch could stop off for tea and cakes at some point, even Beverley which means I would not find her on route. If I knew Arch had not got past Beverley it would not be a problem to find her, but as it is I would not know if I am chasing her or leaving her behind somewhere.

I'm going to give it a go, head into Beverley and then up York road and hope.

Setting off now. 1020

Well had a nice run out to the outskirts of York and back along the A1079 but no sign of you Sue so I suspect you was well in front or you went by the country lanes, but we will soon find out.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2009)

Piemaster said:


> Mrs P has just told me she got annoyed with driver of a red Audi who was trying to force her to pass Admin and Velocidad somewhere near Skirlington market by driving up to the back of the car. She resisted until there was a decent gap in oncoming traffic.



Well done Mrs P - tell her thanks from me and Velocidad (and apologies from me as all that Mr Moo's grub meant I couldn't go much more than a few mph ... )

Had great day and met some new faces; wind behind me on the way to Mappleton, welcome mug of hot chocolate on arrival (_thanks Helen and Piemaster_) as well as a nibble on Arch's tiffin (), steady ride to Mr Moos, pig-out on pasties and a monster plate of ice cream (_those who were will me will be satified to know that I paid for my gluttony later on!!_) and then a steady ride back (_thanks for slowing down Velocidad_).

Make sure you give me a shout for the next one ...

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2009)

It seems that a good time was enjoyed by all. Puzzlement arises tho' with regard to calories consumed on Sunday and calories expended in the next seven days! 

Were any photos taken, _without_ tea, or toast, hot chocolate, tiffin, pasties, or ice cream also appearing in the photo?  (or beer)


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Jul 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Well had a nice run out to the outskirts of York and back along the A1079 but no sign of you Sue so I suspect you was well in front or you went by the country lanes, but we will soon find out.



She definitely wasn't going straight down the A1079! Most of us prefer the quieter backroads.


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> It seems that a good time was enjoyed by all. Puzzlement arises tho' with regard to calories consumed on Sunday and calories expended in the next seven days!
> 
> Were any photos taken, _without_ tea, or toast, hot chocolate, tiffin, pasties, or ice cream also appearing in the photo?  (or beer)



Most of us did well over 100 miles over the weekend so needed to keep up our strength. I'll try to post the picture of Admin at Mr Moos later. He insisted I get his belly in the shot as well as the pasty and plate of ice cream.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> It seems that a good time was enjoyed by all. Puzzlement arises tho' with regard to calories consumed on Sunday and calories expended in the next seven days!
> 
> Were any photos taken, _without_ tea, or toast, hot chocolate, tiffin, pasties, or ice cream also appearing in the photo?  (or beer)



After the event I made off to my local to watch the Tour de France with the rest of the lads and surprisingly a few girls from the pub who also had took part whom I did not see earlier in the day. Everyone was wearing there "Big G" tea shirts, we must have the fittest pub in Beverley, and my intentions were to go home just after tea, but it was in fact nearer breakfast Sunday when I got home. My problem was I could only guess how many pints I had consumed, based on how much money I had left in my pocket, to enter my calorie intake into my profile on the "Livestrong" site, and even that looks a bit conservative as it only works out at less than a pint an hour, so i must have had more dosh than I thought.

As for photo's we should all have had one took on the ride and as for last year will eventually be posted on the net. Then we will all see who had an ice cream or a cake in there hand as they merrily rode along.


----------



## Arch (27 Jul 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Setting off now. 1020
> 
> Well had a nice run out to the outskirts of York and back along the A1079 but no sign of you Sue so I suspect you was well in front or you went by the country lanes, but we will soon find out.



Ah, at 10.20 I was just leaving Beverley after a coffee stop...  I know, it wasn't far to Beverley, but there had been a head wind, and as I had to go through the middle of town, I sort of decided to have a break... I did skip the cafe at Mkt Weighton, by taking the Goodmanham road we missed on Saturday. Pity, I could have further amazed the boy serving, with my mileage, like I did on the way out. 

Lunch in Pocklington, back in York about 3.15. Briefly had the wind behind me after Pock, but against me with a vengeance after Stamford Bridge. Didn't call at the Balloon Tree, might never have left... Did manage to get up the lumpy bit between MW and Londesborough, which I was pleased with, and after that it's downhill all the way to lunch. I can see me doing that route more often, plenty of interest and views and cafes!

Brillant weekend. Thanks everyone for the excellent company, and special thanks to Helen and Soltydog for bed and meals - a real luxury, to be cooked for! That was in effect my summer holiday, and I couldn't have wished for better.

I'll sort my photos out in the next day or so - I might write it all up for the blog, maybe...


----------



## Arch (27 Jul 2009)

Oh, and let's all remember the quote of the weekend, from one of the Craigwend Minors as he stopped to catch up with us at the entrance to Mr Moos....

"Daddy, daddy, we've come for ice cream, not a chat!"

Sensible girl!


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> It seems that a good time was enjoyed by all. Puzzlement arises tho' with regard to calories consumed on Sunday and calories expended in the next seven days!
> 
> Were any photos taken, _without_ tea, or toast, hot chocolate, tiffin, pasties, or ice cream also appearing in the photo?  (or beer)



I must have consumed too many calories on Saturday, because despite riding just over 100 miles, I was 3lb heavier on Sunday morning. That gives an idea as to how many cakes I had at the feed station


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jul 2009)

And a real big thank you from me Sue, one of my targets that keeps eluding me somehow and usually by seconds, is 50 miles non stop in less than 3 hours, after getting back home from my round trip to York I suddenly realised what I had done, 54 miles in 2 hours 59, and when I look at the download, I did 50 miles exactly in 2 hours 48 mins and that included going up them lumpy bits as you call them twice. 

The wind was a problem, I could not make my mind up at times whether it was headwind going to York or coming back. I'm sure also it changed at some point.

Wonder now if 100 under 6 hours is possible for me? Something says not, yet my body says go for it.


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Wonder now if 100 under 6 hours is possible for me? Something says not, yet my body says go for it.



You are quite bonkers.... But well done!

Yeah, I'm sure the wind was swinging about, it was behind me after Pocklinton, but in my face again by Stamford Bridge. 

I have a few pics....


View attachment 3662

Me relaxing on the way over. The church is not on a slope, I was using my bar bag as a tripod.

View attachment 3658

The start....

View attachment 3659

and again, facing the other way...

View attachment 3660

Helen and me at the end, with Jennie, who we picked up at the feed station...

View attachment 3661

Piemaster enjoying some of my tiffin.


More in a moment...


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2009)

View attachment 3663

Admin meets the forum bike...

View attachment 3665

Admin and Soltydog discuss important performance cycling issues, including nutrition....

View attachment 3666

Finally, a bit of vandalism that amused me on the way over...


----------



## zacklaws (28 Jul 2009)

You actually rode with the number 13 on your bike Helen?

But there again, I must have been unlucky as they certainly were not handing girls out at the feed station when I got there. No wonder at times people were hurtling past me.

Oh forgot to add, some good pics there.


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Jul 2009)

First attempt at posting a photo so hope this works.

Admin looking very pleased with his choice of lunch.


----------



## spandex (29 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Thanks Solty! Great food, great campsite *and more ice cream than we could possibly eat (although I'm sure Admin would try).*





So not much has changed then

It looks like I misted a grate weekend but maybe next time?


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> First attempt at posting a photo so hope this works.
> 
> Admin looking very pleased with his choice of lunch.



Ah ha, I was wondering if the _Greedy Pig_ photo would emerge ... 




spandex said:


> So not much has changed then



Cheeky git! 



spandex said:


> It looks like I misted a grate weekend but maybe next time?



Yes, you absence was noted (_Helen told me about the top secret mission you were on with MI5, but I won't mention it to a soul ... _) but there's some more York stuff planned in the coming weeks/months so I'm sure we can work something out.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2009)

OMG I've just _got_ the sig line thing ... doh! ... get a room will ya!!!


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> OMG I've just _got_ the sig line thing ... doh! ... get a room will ya!!!



It's been there months. Bit slow on the uptake.


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> It's been there months. Bit slow on the uptake.



Very slow ... it wasn't until I saw both of your posts side-by-side that the penny dropped. [Goes off to look for Plonker smiley]


----------



## Speicher (30 Jul 2009)

Can you look for a hug smiley while you are there?


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Can you look for a hug smiley while you are there?



How about these:

 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> How about these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like number 2


----------



## Speicher (30 Jul 2009)

Admin said:


> How about these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like them both.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Jul 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I like number 2



No toilet humour here, please!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2009)

I should think after Shaun has stuffed all that grub in, he probably agrees with you Dave!


----------



## Soltydog (1 Aug 2009)

Forgot about this pic I took of Arch, just about to tackle the last hill of the day


----------



## velocidad (1 Aug 2009)

how come i can never see the pics soltydog posts?


----------



## craigwend (1 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> how come i can never see the pics soltydog posts?



Maybe you got lost when you where looking?


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> how come i can never see the pics soltydog posts?



Not sure, have you tried deleting your CC cookie and logging back in again?

Click here to delete your cookie.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velocidad (2 Aug 2009)

thanks that worked but i'm buggered if i no why??? why just soltys pics that don't show up?
cheers,

velocidad


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> thanks that worked but i'm buggered if i no why??? why just soltys pics that don't show up?
> cheers,
> 
> velocidad



I've got no idea either, but it seems to fix all sorts of things


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2009)

Simples  you need to delete your cookies to make room for cakes.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Aug 2009)

It's a little known fact that Admin harvests all the cookies from our PCs and sells them to a biskit maker, where they add the chocolate chips.
How do you think CC is funded?


----------



## Arch (3 Aug 2009)

oh dear, not one of my better pictures!

That was a fine strawberry pavlova thing though....


----------

